# My new horse purchase......



## alongman (Jan 30, 2008)

I finally broke down and bought another one - this one doesn't eat, doesn't poop and is easy to show. I just lift up my pant leg! Now, I just have to keep him in show shape - that means hitting the gym some more and avoiding the cheeseburgers.


----------



## Betty B (Jan 30, 2008)

Is he registered?


----------



## Scoopiedoo (Jan 30, 2008)

Adam,

That is REALLY cool, but looks like it REALLY hurt! Yes, I'm a sissy, lol.

Jodi


----------



## alongman (Jan 30, 2008)

He should be registered! I don't know which registry to aim for though...lol. Didn't hurt too bad at all. I was pleasantly surprised.


----------



## Magic (Jan 30, 2008)

alongman said:


> He should be registered! I don't know which registry to aim for though...lol. Didn't hurt too bad at all. I was pleasantly surprised.



Definitely register him in Pinto!



Maybe as a mini too-- he can perhaps qualify for the Guiness Books as the smallest mini? LOL! It does look like it hurt, but he's a pretty horse!


----------



## LindaL (Jan 30, 2008)

OMG! I love it! Can I clone him??


----------



## alongman (Jan 30, 2008)

I'd be willing to sell offspring. But, at a cost......


----------



## Elsa (Jan 30, 2008)

I haven't seen many tattoos of horses, but I have to say, that one is amazing!


----------



## Matt73 (Jan 30, 2008)

Very nice!


----------



## LindaL (Jan 30, 2008)

alongman said:


> I'd be willing to sell offspring. But, at a cost......



You know what I want....lol



Oh wait....I mean....what do YOU want??? lol


----------



## alongman (Jan 30, 2008)

Thanks guys..... I'm trying to name him.


----------



## Russ (Jan 30, 2008)

Looks like this new horse cost you an arm and a leg...ha ha


----------



## Sterling (Jan 30, 2008)

Very pretty! Did you design him or did the tatt artist?


----------



## RJRMINIS (Jan 30, 2008)

[SIZE=12pt]That is an awesome Tat!!!!!!!! I love it! My hubby has two on his arms with horses one is an indian horse with feathers and the other is a colt woven in with an eagle.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]I have 2 of my own but no horsie ones.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]Thanks for sharing!



[/SIZE]


----------



## FoRebel (Jan 30, 2008)

That's beautiful Adam!!!!


----------



## Shannon_c21 (Jan 30, 2008)

very cool, I really like it but as I think everybody on here knows I like all tattoos!


----------



## MountainMeadows (Jan 30, 2008)

OH WoW - very cool Adam, but I have got to ask: Does he "trot" when you flex?

Stac


----------



## Ashley (Jan 30, 2008)

I am suprised! Didnt think you could handle that!


----------



## The Simple Life Farm (Jan 30, 2008)

That is frickin' awesome. Could you post more pics, hubby loves the design.


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (Jan 30, 2008)

Quite a steed you've got there


----------



## Heart L Ranch (Jan 31, 2008)

Beautiful....... I hope you show him off often!


----------



## Sonya (Jan 31, 2008)

very nice...I have a tribal drum horse head above one of my ankles. I've been itchin to go get another tat...just not sure exactly what I want. Congrats!


----------



## alongman (Jan 31, 2008)

I'll work on getting some more pics. I have noticed that when I'm running on the treadmill he does "move". It's kind of funny - I was at the gym yesterday and a woman came up to me and said she just couldn't help watch me run - it looked like the horse was running too.... so much for getting checked out at the gym, they're watching my tattoos....lol.

I had found a design that I kind of liked - the tattoo artist designed the rest.

Yes Ashley - I CAN handle the pain!


----------



## NoddalottaFarm (Jan 31, 2008)

Very, VERY cool Adam! Not your 'normal' horse tattoo! I love it!


----------



## Boss Mare (Jan 31, 2008)

Oh.. nice!

I have three of those ink-bred horses too. One is soaring on my calf, one loves to stare down people on the side of my neck and the other is just chilin' on my nape.


----------



## hhpminis (Jan 31, 2008)

I'm not really a tatoo person but i do like that one.

Now you will have to keep him body clipped, HAHAHA


----------



## PaintedPromiseRanch (Jan 31, 2008)

too cool! i've been wanting another tattoo, i have a horseshoe but no horse... i have a picture on my computer of a herd of horses runnng, it's pretty small, i thought about using it for an ankle bracelet... gotta find a good picture of a donkey head too...


----------



## Denise (Jan 31, 2008)

Now thats the kind of horse my husband would allow me to buy.



One that doesnt eat and poop!

I like that one you've got there!


----------



## minih (Jan 31, 2008)

Put me in the group of not really a tattoo person, but I have to say that is impressive. Unique.


----------



## nootka (Jan 31, 2008)

What a stud that is!! Love the comment about body clipping.

I think he should remain balded. But that's just me. 

congrats!

Liz


----------



## Laura (Jan 31, 2008)

[SIZE=12pt]I *LOVE* it!! How gorgeous!!! OK, that's it, I'm going to work on Steve a little more firmly



[/SIZE]


----------



## minie812 (Jan 31, 2008)

RJRMINIS said:


> [SIZE=12pt]That is an awesome Tat!!!!!!!! I love it! My hubby has two on his arms with horses one is an indian horse with feathers and the other is a colt woven in with an eagle.[/SIZE]
> 
> [SIZE=12pt]I have 2 of my own but no horsie ones.[/SIZE]
> 
> ...


Gosh Michele...I NEVER woulda thought...mmmmm....I have three...LOL


----------



## alongman (Jan 31, 2008)

I did have my leg shaved to have the tattoo, I'll take into consideration keeping it that way



I can't imagine what you woman go through........ it's starting to itch having the hair growing back in.


----------



## Chariot Ron (Jan 31, 2008)

Adam,




That is great. You just did what I have been wanting to do for awhile. Love the design.

Ron Hayes


----------



## alongman (Jan 31, 2008)

I would encourage anyone to go get a tattoo - I don't like needles, but I LOVE the tats that I have.


----------



## LindaL (Jan 31, 2008)

alongman said:


> I did have my leg shaved to have the tattoo, I'll take into consideration keeping it that way
> 
> 
> 
> I can't imagine what you woman go through........ it's starting to itch having the hair growing back in.



The trick is NOT letting the hair grow back....LOL!!


----------



## Emily's mom (Feb 1, 2008)

I love that tatoo!!

I would like to have small hoof prints on my foot...or somehow added to my rose on my ankle....any ideas?


----------



## Leeana (Feb 1, 2008)

Very nice, i like it allot



. I have actually considered getting a small tattoo. I know a training that has a hackney/modern shetland tattoo on his ankle, its really beautiful!

I do think i will eventually get one on my ankle or something, if i do get a tattoo i want a "shetlandy" one



. Im such a sissy, i'd hate to put any tattoo artist through the heck i would put them through lol.

I like it Adam


----------



## alongman (Feb 1, 2008)

Emily's mom said:


> I love that tatoo!!
> 
> I would like to have small hoof prints on my foot...or somehow added to my rose on my ankle....any ideas?


My mom has horseshoes intertwined in her rose stem - one for each of her kids. It's pretty cool.

I asked a TON of questions - looked at my guys portfolio, asked people about his work - do your homework, it is pretty permanent....lol


----------



## Emily's mom (Feb 2, 2008)

Thanks Adam, sounds like an idea, horseshoes around the rose stem hummmmm...


----------



## CyndiM (Feb 2, 2008)

I realy like the tatoo it is one of the nicest ones I've seen.

But I'd never get one.




I couldn't sit through the needle sticks. Come to think of it I couldn't willing get in a chair to let some one stick me with a needle that wasn't a medical injection, I don't like them either just give me a PILL.


----------

